# [H] [Durotan] Werdet Teil der "Legend of Blood"



## Rhazzar (9. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Wir sind eine "etwas ältere" Gruppe von fünf (Ü30-)Spielern und möchten gerne unseren Kreis an Hordlern erweitern.

Dungeons, Raids, Leveln und dabei Spaß haben - wenn wir zusammen unterwegs sind nehmen wir von allem ein bisschen mit. Der Fokus liegt dabei klar auf Spaß am Spiel und in der Gruppe.
Dazu kommen ab und zu (wenn mich mal wieder der Wahn packt) auch andere Aktionen wie einen kleines Machinima drehen oder sich außerhalb des Games auf der ein oder anderen Messe (GC, RPC etc.) zu treffen.
Unsere Hauptonlinezeiten sind freitags und samstags ab etwa 20 Uhr bis open end, aber auch unter der Woche trifft man uns, dann hauptsächlich abends für ein bis zwei Stunden, an.

So, was können wir außer einer lustigen und entspannten Atmosphäre noch bieten?

	* ein gut gefüllter Gildentresor
	* zwei X-53 als Taxi für die "Kleinen" und "berufliche Unterstützung" in allen Bereichen _(nicht alles max. aber ausbaufähig) _
	* einen TS3-Server zum Schnacken

Nun noch kurz zu den "Regeln"...

Wir nicht unbedingt Freund davon Dinge zu reglementieren. Es ist grundsätzlich jeder willkommen der Lust am Zocken in einer netten Gruppe hat.
Welche Stufe oder Klasse , ob Cata-Neueinsteiger oder schon seit Vanilla dabei, männlich oder weiblich ist gleich.
Gegenseitiger Respekt und ein gutes Teamwork werden jedoch vorausgesetzt!

Falls wir euer Interesse geweckt haben sprecht einfach mich _(ingame: Rhazz) _oder_ Natary_ an &#8211; wir freuen uns von euch zu hören!


----------



## Rhazzar (22. März 2011)

So, nach einem fiesen Ausfall wegen Grippe (ja, trotz Impfung und ja, die echte mit Virus! ) nun ein kleines /UP !!!


----------



## Rhazzar (31. Mai 2011)

Ein paar Tage ist der letzte Aufruf für neue Member schon her...

 Da wir aktuell dabei sind Ideen für verschiedene "Events" (bspw. gemeinsames Erreichen verschiedener Erfolge wie "Held der eisigen Weiten", "Schlächter der Allianz" etc.) auszugraben und
dabei ein paar Leute mehr nicht schlecht wären, probier ich's einfach mal wieder.


----------



## Rhazzar (20. Juni 2011)

[up] Ein up! [/up]


----------



## Rhazzar (5. November 2011)

Wieder Zeit ein paar neue Member zu rekrutieren!
Aktuelle Vorhaben: old-school-raid farmen für besseres Aussehen ab 4.3 und auf den alten Drachen vorbereiten (nein, nicht meine Schwiegermutter!) 

_Meldet euch einfach ingame bei mir oder Natary, bzw. über den Gildenbrowser..._


----------



## Rhazzar (9. November 2011)

[up]* -> UP <-* [/up]


----------



## Rhazzar (7. Dezember 2011)

[up]* -> UP <-* [/up]


----------

